# testosterone injection



## sunrise19 (Mar 25, 2015)

My doctor injected 100mg for the patient, in HCPCS code book shows description J1071 is injection, testosterone cypionate 1mg, so do I need to time 100 units when I bill this code and go along with CPT code 96372  for injection fee? and if patient see for other problem on the same date, can I bill E/M service with modifier 25? Please help
99212-25
J1071 (x100  units)
96372


----------



## lgardner (Mar 26, 2015)

J1071 (x100 units)
96372
is correct.

you can only bill the 99212-25 if there was a separate office visit.
if the patient was being seen for the injection only, you can only bill the administration and the meds.


----------

